# Anyone received 6.3 This Week?



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

Has anyone received the 6.3 update since Sunday 10/8? It appears the rollout has come to a halt.

I am still without the update here in Eau Claire, Wisconsin.


----------



## kcn823 (Feb 13, 2004)

Still no update for me either.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

Nope, still 0 for three.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Sep 25, 2001)

Maybe they didn't send out any new SN#'s yesterday because of the holiday? I'm hoping that's the situation.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Nothing here on my two, and I've been calling about twice a day....


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

I hope they halted it so they can fix some of the freezing/reboot issues.


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

herdfan said:


> I hope they halted it so they can fix some of the freezing/reboot issues.


I don't know if they can fix this. It might just be exposing an already existing problem on the physical drive. My one unit on 6.3 has not rebooted or had any problems. I have had 6.3a for about a week.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

No update here.


----------



## nineinchnailsmk (Jan 2, 2005)

I received my upgrade last week (I want to say on Thursday or Friday). I am in the western burbs of chicago. It is a nice upgrade, everything seems to move faster, but it really doesnt matter much to me anymore because I just got my HR20-700 yesterday...lol


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Do we really need another multipage 6.3 watch thread?


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

EMoMoney said:


> Do we really need another multipage 6.3 watch thread?


Don't like it... Don't read it...


----------



## smu1997 (Oct 22, 2003)

Dallas, Tx 75206 no updates.


----------



## jeffhrsn (Aug 28, 2004)

lorick said:


> Has anyone received the 6.3 update since Sunday 10/8? It appears the rollout has come to a halt.


Nope. It Tues. morning Oct 10 and it's updating as I type this.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Curse you for reigniting my OCD!


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Fort Lauderdale

33317

Nothing yet.................................


----------



## twaller (Apr 20, 2005)

48872 -- Nothing yet, just that maddening "succeeded" message!%[email protected]^#&$^


----------



## supercomando (Feb 10, 2004)

Allentown, PA 18104 and nothing on 2 of them. boo


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nothing in central GA as of today!


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I got it last Thrusday with no problems, it rebotoed on its own, I just hard to reset all my locks and limits to keep the kiddo from buying crap


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

jeffhrsn said:


> Nope. It Tues. morning Oct 10 and it's updating as I type this.


Is your phone line continuously hooked up? Forcing any daily calls? etc.


----------



## Jeffk9 (Oct 10, 2006)

According to Direct TV as of 10/10/06, due to numerous audio issues and assorted other bugs, they have halted the 6.3 upgrade until further notice. I can't say it 100% true, but it is what Direct TV just told me.

If anyone hears any conflicting info. Post!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I told you they read this forum.


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

Jeffk9 said:


> According to Direct TV as of 10/10/06, due to numerous audio issues and assorted other bugs, they have halted the 6.3 upgrade until further notice. I can't say it 100% true, but it is what Direct TV just told me.
> 
> If anyone hears any conflicting info. Post!


I sure HOPE this is not true.


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

Jeffk9 said:


> According to Direct TV as of 10/10/06, due to numerous audio issues and assorted other bugs, they have halted the 6.3 upgrade until further notice. I can't say it 100% true, but it is what Direct TV just told me.
> 
> If anyone hears any conflicting info. Post!


Just got off the phone with DirecTV and they have not stopped the update and all units should be updated by 10/19.


----------



## kroddy (Oct 31, 2001)

Jeffk9 said:


> If anyone hears any conflicting info. Post!


less than a dozen posts above yours



jeffhrsn said:


> It Tues. morning Oct 10 and it's updating as I type this.


----------



## Skyhawk (Sep 25, 2001)

I spoke to a customer retention operator on Sunday. She checked, so she said, and reported the next update would be on Oct.19th. 
Who knows where these operators are getting their info from? Or are they just making it up as they answer the next call?


----------



## Starrbuck (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm 0 for 2.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Jeffk9 said:


> According to Direct TV as of 10/10/06, due to numerous audio issues and assorted other bugs, they have halted the 6.3 upgrade until further notice. I can't say it 100% true, but it is what Direct TV just told me.
> 
> If anyone hears any conflicting info. Post!


As of last night (When I had a phone conversation), the update has not stopped... but that doesn't mean it hasn't stopped as of today.

Earl


----------



## scooby_doo_53 (Jul 19, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> As of last night (When I had a phone conversation), the update has not stopped... but that doesn't mean it hasn't stopped as of today.
> 
> Earl


Do you have any updates on 6.3b (or whatever they are going to call the next version with hopefully fixes for the audio problems, etc.)


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> As of last night (When I had a phone conversation), the update has not stopped... but that doesn't mean it hasn't stopped as of today.
> 
> Earl


--------------
Thanks Earl...can you keep us updated if you hear more? I am one of those who
has not gotten the update yet...could you find out when the update will come
off the sat. and go to phone only?.. I hate to call D*


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

No, I don't have new information on a successor to 6.3a at this point.

And sure... once I know more, I will certainly let you all know.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Darn, I read this thread only cause Earl posted at the end. Thought there would be good information!

;(


----------



## lowboy (Nov 27, 2000)

So let me see if I can sum up what we know, and what we suspect...
We KNOW:
1. Lots of people still don't have 6.3x (myself included)
2. There are most likely some audio problems with 6.3 (might be something else?)

What appears to be correct:
1. There have not been any new deployments since the 4th. (Or nobody can find any)
2. Oct 4th was the date given that they would have it run on all HR10's.
3. With the 6.3a situation, they moved that date back to Oct 19th.
4. There was a post saying that most systems would have it by Oct 4th.
5. Earl tells us that they have not stopped the roll out (as of yesterday)

What I think:
They put all the card numbers in the system and it finished on the 4th. Nobody remembered to go back in an do anything else with it, so the rollout just plain stopped.
These sorts of thing is very common in the IT world, so I certainly wouldn't be surprised. They probably don't even know it happened. We will probably all get it on the 19th.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

lowboy said:


> So let me see if I can sum up what we know, and what we suspect...
> We KNOW:
> 1. Lots of people still don't have 6.3x (myself included)
> 2. There are most likely some audio problems with 6.3 (might be something else?)
> ...


Check post #13 in this thread; claims receipt, or at least install, this AM. No details provided so it may be suspect as regards phone connection/forced daily calls. I still think the roll out has been delayed as I see no other claims of a recent install since last thursday or friday.


----------



## motaman (Oct 10, 2006)

I received update to one on Thursday. My second one has not received it. In Manor, Tx 78653


----------



## AAhitman (Nov 18, 2002)

UPS showed up at my house this morning and I asked if he had my update. No joy. Nothing here in Denton 76210.


----------



## SHOMan (Jun 2, 2005)

henryld said:


> Check post #13 in this thread; claims receipt, or at least install, this AM. No details provided so it may be suspect as regards phone connection/forced daily calls. I still think the roll out has been delayed as I see no other claims of a recent install since last thursday or friday.


That post does not persuade me to change my opinion that D* has stopped updating for now. With respect to the theory that someone forgot to "restart" the upload for 6.3a, I don't agree.

If the update was still in progress we would have frequent postings from folks who finally got theirs. But we aren't seeing any, except for the one post which wasn't very clear and involved forced daily calls.

This is very simple. We haven't gotten one post from someone who was updated "normally" in the last few days.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

lowboy said:


> What I think:
> They put all the card numbers in the system and it finished on the 4th. Nobody remembered to go back in an do anything else with it, so the rollout just plain stopped.
> These sorts of thing is very common in the IT world, so I certainly wouldn't be surprised.


Wow, I don't know what IT world you live in, but I've never seen a software rollout just get 'forgotten' midway through it. And to think it could happen with something of this scale is pretty far fetched IMO.


----------



## bjheels (Mar 5, 2003)

I received the update today at 6:00 Central time. :up:


----------



## Jeff412 (Dec 13, 2000)

Darn! Now I have to start making calls every thirty minutes again.

Jeff


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

lorick said:


> I sure HOPE this is not true.


So you would prefer that they shove a broken OS onto everyone rather than wait for one that works properly?


----------



## lowboy (Nov 27, 2000)

Mark Lopez said:


> Wow, I don't know what IT world you live in, but I've never seen a software rollout just get 'forgotten' midway through it. And to think it could happen with something of this scale is pretty far fetched IMO.


Doesn't happen at my company, but it does happen. Trust me; this is very common.

An example would be that the guy who put everything into the system for the rollout thought that he set it up so that by the 4th it would authorize all of them. He had no real way of testing it, so he just figured it was good. It wasn't. So, lots of people left off due to it not really getting to all of them, waiting until the system just tells every HR10 to upgrade. It is very plausible. I don't know if it happened, but it certainly could have.


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> So you would prefer that they shove a broken OS onto everyone rather than wait for one that works properly?


Broken is the BIG question... Less then 50% of the people that answered the polls are having problems. I will take the gamble and go with it. If DirecTV was getting a flood of complaints I am sure they would stop the rollout as they did with 6.3a. I still believe the audio problem has nothing to do with the 6.3 update as many people have the audio problems and have not been updated.

I will take my chances...let 6.3 continue to roll... PLEASE


----------



## TivoinTexas (Oct 2, 2002)

received today after a forced call at 7pm CT.

Zip Code 762**.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

TivoinTexas said:



> received today after a forced call at 7pm CT.
> 
> Zip Code 762**.


So it looks like the updates are continuing.


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

I just forced a call...and I think D* has decided I've done that enough...stuck on Loading data. 1%, 1 min....except that its been about 20 minutes....so I guess I get to restart...for the wrong reasons. Oh well. Guess thats what impatience gets you.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

bjheels said:


> I received the update today at 6:00 Central time. :up:





lorick said:


> I still believe the audio problem has nothing to do with the 6.3 update as many people have the audio problems and have not been updated.
> 
> I will take my chances...let 6.3 continue to roll... PLEASE


Y'all been warned. If I had known about the audio dropouts, I would definatley have unplugged the phone cable. I'll take slow menus and no folders over the audio problems anyday of the week.


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

EMoMoney said:


> Y'all been warned. If I had known about the audio dropouts, I would definatley have unplugged the phone cable. I'll take slow menus and no folders over the audio problems anyday of the week.


Hell...Im getting audio dropouts all too frequently now...with 3.1....so I'll take 6.3a and its audio dropouts with it. At least I'll have faster speed to go with my audio dropouts.


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Feb 25, 2004)

Funny mine was stuck at 1% too after just making the phone call. It has been stuck for 15 minutes but I have a recording going at the time I dialed in and now cancelled the recording and there it was Pending restart. My newer HR10 got the update last week and now my older one is loading 6.3a. Hope you all get your software update soon too.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

Installing now.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

One of my two got the go ahead today.


----------



## wbrault (Sep 29, 2006)

so thats what pending restart looks on the tv? lol

i woke up early AM, its about 1:50AM.... got a pending restar .. booting up as i type

18252, tamaqua, pa


Edit: Preparing service update, this may take up to an hour.

Holy poo... one thig I noticed... where it says it may take a few more minutes... they say ... "just a few minutes more" ... i dunno if its because its early and im tired.. that statement doesnt make sense... shouldnt it be, just a few MORE minutes

eh i dunno... at least the update is coming.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

#2 of 3 got it this morning.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just got my 6.3a update I am so happy!!!! 

I too had servere audio dropout for the past 2 weeks on 3.1f so I will take those on 6.3a also to have folders and increased speed.

I also feel that maybe the audio dropouts have nothing to do with 6.3 since a few people have been getting them with 3.1 also.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Mavrick22 said:


> Just got my 6.3a update I am so happy!!!!
> I also feel that maybe the audio dropouts have nothing to do with 6.3 since a few people have been getting them with 3.1 also.


There is a particular type of dropout unique to 6.3, and folks with hacked units are showing the buffer overflow errors in their logs.

Hopefully you won't see them. Good luck with the upgrade.


----------



## jeffhrsn (Aug 28, 2004)

henryld said:


> Is your phone line continuously hooked up? Forcing any daily calls? etc.


I forced daily calls weeks ago after Earl's announcement and stopped after about five days of nothing and the news of it being halted. Then on Oct. 10th I just gave it another try and there it was. I had to restart it manually. Check for the "Pending Restart" notice after phoning in.


----------



## billcoff (Jan 8, 2004)

I forced a phone call yesterday morning and got the usual "succeeded."
I forced another phone last night and got "pending restart."
6.3a installed and seems to be working fine so far.


----------



## tomr (Oct 2, 2000)

One down as of 10/11 one to go.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

Got 6.3a today 341XX


----------



## jazzsax (Feb 23, 2006)

Got 6.3a today 801xx. Box had 3.1f, not hacked, but drive is upgraded.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

6.3a yesterday after forced call. Box was stock w/3.1f. second box is still 3.1f. Zip 94XXX.


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

Just Got 6.3a-01-2-357 today with a forced call. 90024. THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## CDTV (Apr 4, 2004)

I got mine!...early this week, I think? - how can U tell when U got it? -I did check late last week & nothing...cinci, oh 45215...BTW, Just got it in 1 of my 2 hr10's (on the 1st one i bought maybe a year before 2nd one)


----------



## DLR (Sep 17, 2002)

No update on either of mine. I have been making calls every morning around 5:30am with the HR10 in my family room. SE Michigan, zip 481xx


----------



## mwinn (Oct 15, 2001)

Nothing here at 481** either.


----------



## EricAtUNC (Mar 22, 2004)

Nothing here yet, Durham, NC 27707. Been forcing calls at least twice a day. :down:


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

I still don't have it.

Yesterday I noticed that my HR10 had rebooted itslef - my 30s skip was gone, etc. But it must've been a power outage, because there was no 6.3; even after a couple of forced calls.

Now it's a race to see if I get 6.3 before my 10/23 FIOS Installation.

I would like to get the update before I disconnect my D* service - it'll make selling the HR10 a little easier I think.

-h


----------



## thunter913 (Sep 6, 2003)

I have 3 boxes located in the 94xxx area. Last night my newest box received the 6.3a update. The other two boxes didn't receive the update. This leads me to believe that either the boxes are being updated by their serial number (newest to oldest), random, or DirecTV has some pattern to the update that isn't obvious.

I noticed that joe mama, who is also in the 94xxx area had not received the update as of today. I wonder when he bought his box. The box that updated was purchased in Aug 2006.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

thunter913 said:


> I noticed that joe mama, who is also in the 94xxx area had not received the update as of today. I wonder when he bought his box. The box that updated was purchased in Aug 2006.


My first box received 6.3a yesterday. It was purchased in July of '05 from BB. The second box is still 3.1f. It was purchased from D* in August of '05. Hope this helps.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

This SUCKS! I still am without the update and am just understanding that I have the worst luck with this stuff. It always works out this way for me... **** ME!


----------



## thunter913 (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks joe mama for the additional information. Well, that blows my theory out of the water that the boxes are being updated newest to oldest. His oldest box updated first not his newest. So maybe the update pattern is just random.


----------



## myboyblue (Jul 17, 2006)

just got it today. 207**. So far so good


----------



## bdbax (Jan 2, 2005)

Got mine today in Jeff City Mo


----------



## gruxx (Jul 13, 2006)

I got it. 432XX ohio 

Unhacked 3.15f, untouched. Daily call every day for september to now. Saw pending restart message and then manual restarted. Have 6.3a.

got the tivo for the free hr10 / sunday ticket deal. June 06.


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

Nothing here in New York, New York.


----------



## MrTwoCents (Dec 30, 2004)

Last week at 606**


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

nothing yet and I'm forcing calls everyday. I got my box in June. zip 941**


----------



## BagNDrag (May 22, 2004)

I am completely dumbfounded. I just forced a call 11:15 p.m. MST and FINALLY got the pending restart message. The zip is 84xxx. I know there have been many a post talking about how the time of day the call is made shoudn't matter, but I can't help think that maybe it does. I have been forcing calls for who knows how long now. All the calls I forced were done between 4-9 pm MST. I finally noticed a LOT of people who got the pending restart have been doing it very late at night or in the early early morning 11:00 pm - 5:00 am MST. So I finally went down tonight and tried one during the period. BAM there it was. Maybe it was just a coincidence, but if it was I better go buy some lottery tickets! Anyway, food for thought. If nothing else people can slam me for thinking so! Enjoy!

-Mark


----------



## rmk1825 (May 31, 2005)

I cannot believe it, but I got the update. I manually started my update at 12:55AM on Thursday, Oct 12 and I had "Pending Restart" on my system. I am now looking at a new screen that shows, the tivo software is being upgraded. 

I am in Dallas, 75287.


----------



## WadeSc (Feb 7, 2004)

I got the 6.3a upgrade today. Zip code 990** 
No audio dropouts noticed yet.... Guide works faster...I'm happy. 
The only thing I noticed right away is when I use the up and down arrow on my MX700 remote, it often jumps 2 lines instead of just scrolling one. The peanut remote remote does not have this problem, though.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

I thought I'd get it on the last minute of the last day, but golly-sakes, it appeared on one of my machines tonight. Zip 958XX. No forced call -- just checked the phone settings and saw the ol' "pending restart." I almost fell off the couch!


----------



## flynxx (Mar 9, 2001)

Both of my machines received the upgrade this AM. Both activated in April 06.

985XX


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

MrTwoCents said:


> Last week at 606**


Thread Title: "Anyone received 6.3 This Week?"


----------



## Falk25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Forced a call for the umpteenth time at 7:20 AM local time. FINALLY got the joy of seeing PENDING RESTART next to the current call status. But I'm gonna have to wait until getting home from work to manually restart my receiver since work beckons. Keep trying all you people without 6.3 I was certain I'd be the last person in the country to receive this upgrade.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

Forced a call last night and got it 150**.


----------



## packerowner (Jun 20, 2002)

Got mine this morning. This after three forced calls yesterday. 

This morning's call was quick and I had resigned myself that it wasn't going to happen. 

Zip 210**.

So far so good.


----------



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

Nothing this week. 

I did get it on one of my three boxes 2 weeks ago, problem is that's the box used the least. The one connected to the super TV and theater used 20 hours a day is not updated.


----------



## DLR (Sep 17, 2002)

Still nothing in the 481xx zip code. I made several calls last night, restarted the system this morning, forced another call around 5:00am. Nada. Zip. Zero.

What really ticks me off is that I need to make some big changes to the Season Pass manager, but I don't want to wait the 5+ minutes per change.


----------



## g0go15 (Apr 23, 2005)

Got it today morning (last night). Zip code 0703*.


----------



## astayton (Aug 30, 2006)

I live in 6262*. Forced the call and boom there it was.


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

astayton said:


> I live in 6262*. Forced the call and boom there it was.


Am giving up on the forced calls ( 4 or 5 ) per day and still no Pending Restart .


----------



## sotapoppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I got it on one box yesterday. This unit is primarily used to record non HD (it was a freebee). The other two HR10's are unplugged since I don't want the risk of audio drops. I'll stick with 3.x on those until 6.3b or forever happens.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

I am in the Atlanta metro area, haven't been updated either, making 2 calls a day just for S&G. But I can't imagine that they would wait to do a massive update on Oct 19th.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

harley3k said:


> I still don't have it.
> <...snip...>
> Now it's a race to see if I get 6.3 before my 10/23 FIOS Installation.
> 
> ...


Holy [email protected] I actually got the frickin' update! I turned on the TV this morning and the video signal was all garbled with green lines and stuff. Had to pull the power cable to get it back to normal. One it came up I went in to do a call an noticed the look of the settings screen was different. I went into System Info and low and behold 6.3a!! I turned on folders...nice.

I tried the grid-style guide and it was still too slow for me, so I went back to the tivo style, which I've grown accustomed to.

I will get to use 6.3a for about 2 weeks until FIOS is installed (10/23) and I shut off D*.

Thanks D*!!!

-h


----------



## tjbtexas (Aug 16, 2004)

Got my second load of 6.3 over Friday or Saturday (I was out of town)
Had the upgrade, but my drive finially give out and had to replace with a new drive runing 3.x. Was not sure if the update would be pushed again, but it was

not experienced any audio or reboot issues


----------



## jcthomas (Jun 8, 2001)

This morning I received 6.3a after a forced call on my second HR10-250. The first one upgraded about 10 day ago after a forced call . 2 down and 2 to go.

Regards,


----------



## SkyviewGuru (Oct 2, 2006)

My HR10-250 system, after forcing the phone calls at least once a day since I heard about 6.3, finally came up "Pending Restart". I restarted, got the usual "Welcome Powering Up", then it showed the usual "Almost there...".

Afterward a TiVo splash screen appeared with "Installing new software from the TiVo Service. This will take a few minutes." Exactly 2 minutes later, the receiver reset itself. The "Welcome Powering Up" screen is the same, but thie time the "Almost there" screen has a big DIRECTV logo and the wording "A few more _minutes_ please".

And now a big DIRECTV logo saying "This may take up to an hour" beneath. We shall see..


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

One of my 2 units upgraded to 6.3a sometime yesterday. No forced calls or resets. I turned it on and it had lost 30 sec skip, otherwise I might not have noticed.


----------



## jacobp (Oct 8, 2001)

One of my HR10s was upgraded to 6.3a this morning. The other HR10 is still on 3.15f. These are stock units. I live in Potomac, MD.


----------



## astayton (Aug 30, 2006)

SkyviewGuru said:


> My HR10-250 system, after forcing the phone calls at least once a day since I heard about 6.3, finally came up "Pending Restart". I restarted, got the usual "Welcome Powering Up", then it showed the usual "Almost there...".
> 
> Afterward a TiVo splash screen appeared with "Installing new software from the TiVo Service. This will take a few minutes." Exactly 2 minutes later, the receiver reset itself. The "Welcome Powering Up" screen is the same, but thie time the "Almost there" screen has a big DIRECTV logo and the wording "A few more _minutes_ please".
> 
> And now a big DIRECTV logo saying "This may take up to an hour" beneath. We shall see..


That is the way mine worked. It really only took about 30 minutes.


----------



## supercomando (Feb 10, 2004)

I received the upgrade on one of mine this morning. 18104


----------



## jskamm (Oct 10, 2006)

same caca different day... 92503


----------



## judson_west (Nov 10, 2001)

I got mine yesterday and restarted last night. The entire reboot (2) took about 20 minutes and came up without a hitch. Went into Settings/Channels to reset the channels I receive and noticed quite a different interface. Quickly set the channels I receive then went to Live TV to check the speed of the DirecTV guide. Much improved and expect a little more improvement in the speed after the guide is current from the sat. Went into the Now Playing List to turn on folders. No problem. Went to work with my Season Passes and saw a message on the bottom of the screen that I could not work with them until the guide was current. 

Overall, a very nice upgrade. 900xx.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Forced calls yesterday, last night, this mornig. Nada. 2 boxes. Nada.


----------



## charlie_eberly (May 11, 2006)

1 of my 3 units finally got the upgrade this morning after a forced call. Of course it was the one unit that we rarely use but one is better than none which was where I was at before this morning.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Been doing a daily call for a month and nothing here in 191xx
Maybe I'm not on their list!


----------



## AZJimbo (Feb 10, 2003)

Got mine yesterday and everything is fine.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Forced my daily call .... Nope .... SF Bay Area - 94530


----------



## RMLewis (Mar 10, 2005)

Got mine last night. It was the first time I had done a call in about 145 days. I restarted without a problem - took a little longer since it had to install the new software. There are definitely some interface differences, but I haven't had the chance to really dive into it yet. I did notice (or maybe I just couldn't find it) that there is no more 'Favorites' and 'Channels You Receive' section under channels, just a way to set the channels you receive. Although, when I first brought up my DirecTV grid, it was still set to Favorites, but gave me a message on screen saying that this channel guide is not set up, and to press enter to change the channel guide (or something like that).

I also was prompted that I couldn't work with season passes until the data was current. It was late, so I just went to bed. I will see tonight if the season passes are working okay.

I did notice that I did not lose my 'To Do' list in the process. It still has all of the shows on the 'To Do' list that were there before the update.


----------



## Greubin (Jun 5, 2005)

Just forced a daily call, restarted the Tivo and it is going through the software update now. I plan to backup the drive after the update completes.

I'm in 95123


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

judson_west said:


> I got mine yesterday and restarted last night. The entire reboot (2) took about 20 minutes and came up without a hitch. Went into Settings/Channels to reset the channels I receive and noticed quite a different interface. Quickly set the channels I receive then went to Live TV to check the speed of the DirecTV guide. Much improved and expect a little more improvement in the speed after the guide is current from the sat. Went into the Now Playing List to turn on folders. No problem. Went to work with my Season Passes and saw a message on the bottom of the screen that I could not work with them until the guide was current.
> 
> Overall, a very nice upgrade. 900xx.


Dont forget to go to audio and re-set OUT to Dolby Digital if you have a home theatre system.


----------



## rlamar (Feb 1, 2002)

I live in No. California. 2 of my units received 6.3 upgrade and one did not.?  DirecTV has tried to force an upgrade on my third unit numerous times to no avail.


----------



## DoubleDown (Feb 17, 2004)

Duluth, MN, 55806 Finally received the update. 
Forced minimum 2 calls/ day, never noticed any pending restart message, restarted/rebooted machine last night before going to bed, went home for lunch today, and Voila!

Now besides the folders and faster guide, what is so great about 6.3a again?


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

FINALLY GOT MINE! I think they are updating a lot more then before. I dont use OTA and have had no problems with it. Nice to have folders back!


----------



## jmrife (Jan 12, 2004)

Folder are nice, I guess, and the unit is a little faster. If only it would stop recording partials. I have now lost two shows from my SPass list.


----------



## judson_west (Nov 10, 2001)

fjwagner said:


> Dont forget to go to audio and re-set OUT to Dolby Digital if you have a home theatre system.


Got that already. Was looking around the settings to see what changed and verify that what I wanted was still set.

I have HDMI to a Sony 34" XBR, and Toslink to a Sony ES A/V receiver.


----------



## davsherm (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, I have received 6.3a on another one of my boxes this morning. How do I know it was activated this morning? I had been forcing calls every morning when I get up, and every night before I go to bed....


----------



## DLR (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey, no gloating allowed  There are still a few of us who have multi-units with nary an update!


----------



## C McB (Nov 3, 2001)

I stopped forcing calls a couple of weeks ago, so it just happened on its own, no manual restart needed.

I'm not really blown away by anything but the faster speed. What's the best part of the upgrade, in everyone's opinion?


----------



## tarman (Aug 3, 2002)

Got it yesterday -- 275**
No noticable problems.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Forced calls yesterday, last night, this mornig. Nada. 2 boxes. Nada.


Same here.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

Got it this week. As I'm typing this my HD Tivo just rebooted for no apparrant reason. Wife is pissed because ER is not recording now.


----------



## WadeSc (Feb 7, 2004)

WadeSc said:


> I got the 6.3a upgrade today. Zip code 990**
> No audio dropouts noticed yet.... Guide works faster...I'm happy.
> The only thing I noticed right away is when I use the up and down arrow on my MX700 remote, it often jumps 2 lines instead of just scrolling one. The peanut remote remote does not have this problem, though.


I spoke too soon. I experienced two of the 8 second audio drop-outs tonight during the Mets/Cardinals game. This is definitely different and longer-lasting than any drop-outs I've experienced before. :down: 
I'll be contacting DirecTV tonight.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Just got it at 3:30 pm today. Took 30 mins. to load everything. I'm in area code 60452, Illinois.


----------



## andrewket (Jan 27, 2002)

Got the update last night. 22182, Vienna, VA. I LOVE FOLDERS!! and it is definitely faster too.

-A


----------



## davsherm (Feb 23, 2003)

DLR said:


> Hey, no gloating allowed  There are still a few of us who have multi-units with nary an update!


Not gloating, just trying to keep the hope alive!!


----------



## GalenMD (Apr 13, 2002)

Sorry guys, but if last week was any indication, there will be no updates over the weekend.


----------



## smarsh66 (Apr 17, 2004)

i just received it last night... 92040

forced a call at about 9PM PST..... was taking a long time to install, configure, etc.... will check it out tonight...


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

Got it tonight after forcing a call. 370xx.

It's still rebooting...I'm pretty anxious to check out the improvement.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Got home from work and figured I got it due to my channel list was blank. Haven't had any problems....................yet. 88310


----------



## grcooperjr (Jan 3, 2004)

I got one of 3 updated today. Sure the rest would update ((97223))


----------



## jmjaym (Jun 10, 2006)

Forced a call after reading about all the recent upgrades and got it at 1 am yesterday (10/13) on my oldest machine (May). Havn't got it yet on the newer one. (June). Did notice one long audio dropoff so far during Mets/Cards game watching live.


----------



## gpg (Oct 3, 2000)

Got it this evening. Only thing strange is a message saying "pick Programs to Record Won't be avialable for 30 minutes acquiring guide data. The guide data seems intact. Maybe I need to restart again.


----------



## CC_DTivo (Sep 26, 2003)

Just got it with a forced call in 95377. I had been trying forced calls all week and it finally took.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

After the upgrade yesterday, I was worried I might miss BSG on season pass after seeing some people complain about losing stuff. Everything has been GREAT. Everything works a lot faster and you still have favorites. You just have to go to "all channels" and give one thumbs up on the channel you want to be a favorite. Very easy even for an old retired person like me to understand. I will turn on folders when I get home today. I like folders on my R-10. Easy for grand-sugars to get all their stuff. Very pleased with upgrade. Area code 60452.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

gpg said:


> Got it this evening. Only thing strange is a message saying "pick Programs to Record Won't be avialable for 30 minutes acquiring guide data. The guide data seems intact. Maybe I need to restart again.


Just leave it run as it is. Takes a while to load. I got same message. Havn't lost anything from 3.1.


----------



## gpg (Oct 3, 2000)

Yep, the message was gone when I checked this morning.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Got it Thursday, no problems so far.


----------



## Jim Sanchez (Jan 9, 2000)

Got it this morning (Sat) at 85742


----------



## olyboy (Nov 29, 2004)

Just got it after calling in - got pending restart - restarted box and now i'm in limbo for the past 15 minutes waiting after powering up went off screen - anyone know how long the restart takes? BTW, zip code 11215


----------



## olyboy (Nov 29, 2004)

unplugged unit and it took 22 minutes to restart -not counting satellite acquisition time - that sound normal?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Finally! Forced a call and almost fell over in shock when it said pending restart.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Forced call at 8AM and there it was. Took about twentysome minutes to complete. Will give it a thorough check later today.


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

Forced a call this morning and it finally succeeded  







Wait, that was just the call... no 6.3 for me today....oh well.


----------



## HofstraJet (Jul 19, 2001)

Last night, I forced calls on all of my HD-TiVos - my third newest finally received 6.3a. The second newest was in the original 6.3 batch and was immediately updated to 6.3a. The remaining three (newest, and two oldest) still don't have it.

Take all that FWIW.


----------



## HEB1022 (Apr 18, 2004)

Mine upgraded in Atlanta, GA between 10/12 and 10/13. I came home to a "green screen", no channel favorites, and 6.3a. I am having remote issues. DTV is shipping me a new remote (I have my doubts as to if that will fix my issues).


----------



## gnalmij (Mar 20, 2004)

Got it Wednesday 5-11, and experienced audio drop outs (with glitch at end) last night watching NLCS. Folders and speed good, audio drop outs bad. Cleveland, Ohio area, 44118. Box from first year, not hacked.


----------



## Rickap7 (Jan 12, 2003)

got mine last night 10/13
What should I expect from the upgrade?


----------



## seibert5308 (Oct 14, 2006)

Received upgrade on Thursday, October 12. Speed is fantasitic! Just in time for local HD channels and a switch to the NDS box. I wondering if HD locals are worth it as I can't really get them OTA.


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

Got it on 2 systems, zip code 62221. Found that unit number 2 which is connected to a phone line had the update installed and active. I last checked it Thursday, so it was either Thursday night or Friday night when it installed. Seemed to be working fine except I did find an OTA channel with audio dropouts. Receiver showed it was receiving PCM. Other channels with true DD output had no dropouts. Went to unit number 1 and forced a call and got the Pending Restart message. It's currently in the conversion process.


----------



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

10/14 and still waiting here in Philly. My guess is that I will have it anyday now.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

This sux. Still nothing 900xx.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

At least I am not alone.


----------



## jiserrab (Dec 27, 2004)

I have 2 HR10s. One receieved 6.3a 10/4 after forced call and the other got it last night/morning. I forced a call last night at 8pm and nothing. Forced another call this AM and received 6.3a. Almost two weeks apart. Zip codes have nothing to do with the roll out.


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

Wooohooooo!! Got 6.3a last night, 10/13!! Zip is 10019.


----------



## thunter913 (Sep 6, 2003)

Two out of three boxes got updates this week for me. I am curious if anyone knows if updates have taken place on Fri-Mon. I have seen some postings where people have updated on Fri-Mon but I wasn't sure if that was because they had not checked for an update on one of the previous weekdays.

What I am asking is if DirecTV pushes updates on the following days, Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon. I worked at a company where we didn't push content (software updates etc.) to servers on Friday's or Monday's, which obviously included the weekend.


----------



## Big Daddy P (Jul 21, 2004)

Stuck in the frozen goo of 3.1.5f

Called D* advanced tech support and got the familiar speech that they are rolling this out up to Oct. 19th. If you don't have it by then, call them and they will ship me out a repalcement with it already on there. They gave me a phone # of 1-800-531-5000.

Guaranteed I'll have to call them!


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

thunter913 said:


> I am curious if anyone knows if updates have taken place on Fri-Mon. I have seen some postings where people have updated on Fri-Mon but I wasn't sure if that was because they had not checked for an update on one of the previous weekdays.
> What I am asking is if DirecTV pushes updates on the following days, Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon. I worked at a company where we didn't push content (software updates etc.) to servers on Friday's or Monday's, which obviously included the weekend.


Got 6.3a last night, 10:30pst on one of two. I had dialed out on both units at least 4 times yesterday. I was shocked to see "pending restart" on one.

Last weekend was a holiday weekend so perhaps D* stopped or throttled back the update. From my experience last night I'd say they aren't taking weekends off now.


----------



## Ed Dixon (Feb 22, 2001)

Got 6.3a today at 2:30 PM EST.

Ed


----------



## MarathonMan (Feb 27, 2004)

Finally - 33319


----------



## pjdoogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Got it this morning at 4:00
Zip 60464
VERY FAST! Thanks DTV...


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

Forced a call about 1:10 PM today (Sunday) and got 6.3a.
28443

Added : I probably won't be able to tell if it causes dropouts, all four of mine have done that since day 1.


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

Got it on one unit today at 10:30 AM forced call. 064xx. The older original unit, nothing. Man this unit is fast. What took so long to release this? What an improvement!!!


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

I received 6.3a this morning. woohooooo. The menus sure snap.  

Zip 62613 (although I believe this rollout is machine ID based)

T


----------



## ldturner (Jan 9, 2003)

Got it on one of two machines yesterday. audio dropouts do appear to be an issue. Zip is 60045.


----------



## jfulford (Oct 9, 2006)

Check "Phone", had pending restart message, now waiting for restart to complete (it's taking a pretty long time).


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

jfulford said:


> Check "Phone", had pending restart message, now waiting for restart to complete (it's taking a pretty long time).


Took about 40-minutes from first restart to completion on my HR10-250.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

i've tried a few times now, each time after completing the call, it says "downloading" but i get no message at all.  

should i keep trying?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

went away 2 days and came back to 1/2 of my units updated. 19xxx. can't wait for the other.


----------



## Ein (Jul 7, 2004)

Finally got mine today.


----------



## efm (Jun 13, 2003)

got mine overnight


----------



## y2khardtop (Jul 31, 2004)

Saturday afternoon, 28001. No problems so far. Took about 20min to restart


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

I got the update on one of my two HR10's on Saturday. I've been forcing one call per day on each unit since the beginning of the original 6.3 rollout. I was almost shocked to see the one unit actually say "Pending Restart." I had almost resigned myself to the notion that both units would get the update on the very last day.

So far, it rocks big time. Very fast, and I love folders!

Couldn't speak to the audio dropouts issue. The unit that updated is the kids' Tivo, and it powers a small LCD HDTV in the kitchen -- so the audio feed is analog out to that set, which gets its video by way of component cable. The other unit is connected to my home theater by way of toslink, so I an hoping that I will not have the audio dropout problem with that unit. I have a feeling I'll find out in the next four days or so.


----------



## Jeffk9 (Oct 10, 2006)

still waiting


----------



## heathramos (Jul 26, 2004)

I got the update on one of my receivers this morning

still waiting on the other


----------



## Thehypnotoad (Sep 28, 2006)

Showed up on one of three machines (oddly, it was the one that I hadn't been forcing phone calls on) on Saturday morning in zip 64068. The other two (the oldest and youngest of the trio) have gotten no love from DirecTV. 

I'm not sure how they are determining when the machines get the upgrade but it seems to defy logic.


----------



## drfence (Jan 19, 2004)

I complained about the pathetic speed of my HR10-250 yesterday and got this reply:


Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you're having with your HR10-250. The software upgrade usually occurs approximately 2 AM local time (after TiVo daily call). Some receivers get it Sept 26, 2006. Most get it by Oct 19, 2006. With the upgrade, your receiver would have the ability to group similar recorded shows into folders and the ability to sort the Now Playing list alphabetically or by date recorded. The guide is faster and searches are faster in WishList and Season Pass. The optimal performance occurs after 24 hrs of Power On.

To get the upgrade, please keep the receiver plugged in and it does not need to be turned on. Just keep your phone line connected to your receiver. After the TiVo daily call, your upgrade automatically occurs within 24 hours. You may either wait for TiVo daily call, or use "Make Daily Call Now" option. "Current Call Status" will display "Pending Restart." This means upgrade was received. Then. your receiver will reset. After which the TiVo logo appears with message that new software has been installed.

If you have other outstanding concerns, you may call us at 1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be able to help you.

Thanks again for writing and for your continued support!

Sincerely,

Marion
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

Got mine on Sunday (10/15). It caused a little trouble with my universal remote (RS 15-1994), but everything is cool now. Love the speed and folders!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Got it on box #2 this morning.  
Box # one got it some time ago, as it was one of the first that had 6.3 and needed 6.3a to "fix" it.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

85050 (Phoenix, AZ) received.

I now no longer get the Dolby Digital indication on my denon 3805. 

As an added bonus, I get the snap, crackle and pops on the audio !!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I am 2 for 3; got it yesterday on my leased box.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

My last of three received it over Friday night. Not that it matters, but zip is 11704.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

boogers....got my first OTA dropout this morning. I've unplugged 2nd machine so it doesn't get updated. From my experience, I know what my past ota multipath and other issues were, and this was nothing like that. It was a perfect picture with just mouths moving on good morning philly. I do hope it was just my antenna but all ota stuff has come in perfectly this fall season for me so far so this next week will be telling for sure


----------



## wgeclipse (May 30, 2003)

Received the upgrade on my two units last night I guess. Dialed in this morning and finally got the pending restart.

Zip 786 if it matters.


----------



## markrubi (Jan 27, 2006)

weatherford, ok 73096


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Got the 6.3 update on Saturday. 

I haven't watched anything recorded yet, but I can tell you navigation is much easier. 

I wasn't really excited for any of the features except increased speed. It's noticeable that the grid guide, as well as the time it takes to schedule a recording are both much, much faster.


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

My second box in Connecticut got 6.3a this morning. Yippeee.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

Brewer4 said:


> My second box in Connecticut got 6.3a this morning. Yippeee.


That's good news. I've been forcing calls twice a day for weeks here in CT.

I don't know if it's my anticipation or what, but the guide seems to be creeping even slower lately!


----------



## kroddy (Oct 31, 2001)

Just got it this morning - ironically I had been forcing calls a couple of times a day, but fell asleep in front of last night's footballl game... woke up this morning and found a pending restart... I'm in 191**, box is expanded to a single Seagate 750GB drive, but otherwise unhacked.Forced the restart... about twenty minutes later i have 6.3... turned on folders... much easier to get around Now Playing now 

guide is a bit quicker, but not much... as a long time Tivo user I prefer the Tivo style guide over the DTV grid... have to say that scheduling a recording from the guide still took nearly thirty seconds, an improvement but still not good... maybe it's still crunching stuff in the database... disk is still working quite hard at the moment.

Poster above who lost the DD indicator on his tuner: you need to turn DD back on in settings/Audio/Digital Output


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Forced call on Sat. morning..no luck...forced another one Sunday morn. same result...
just for kicks, forced another call Sunday afternoon..got pending restart...will wait to watch
some football recordings before I restart the unit...In S. Florida 330..


----------



## linerate (Aug 13, 2005)

Got it. Forced a call last night, nada. Forced a call this morning, bam. 358xx

 "Got Folders?"


----------



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

Got it!!
Last night I went to bed after the Met game (GO METS!!) and nothin.
This morning I wake up and 6.3a!!

It was a good night.
Mets win
6.3a installed

What more can you ask for.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

JoeCraw said:


> Got it!!
> Last night I went to bed after the Met game (GO METS!!) and nothin.
> This morning I wake up and 6.3a!!
> 
> ...


Audio dropouts fixed!


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

joetoronto said:


> i've tried a few times now, each time after completing the call, it says "downloading" but i get no message at all.
> 
> should i keep trying?


What do you mean by 'no message at all'? A normal call that doesn't get the cue to load the new software will just get a Downloading... message, perhaps a (1%) or (2%) if there's a lot of data, and then 'Succeeded'.

That's all you get until you get the 'okay, upgrade this sucker' flag for your access card, then it will say 'Pending Restart' and you can restart the HR10 or wait for it to do itself overnight.

So, is that what you are seeing or what?


----------



## eddieras99 (Sep 2, 2002)

just got it -- 60015 - had to phone in this AM - then did a restart.
i do see the guide populating nearly instantly!

did i read that it'll take a day or two to show the speed benefits?

also i'm noticing the "finding satellite" screen-ever so briefly- when switching to OTA


----------



## broken back (Nov 30, 2004)

Got it this morning at 8:15 after forcing two calls. Restarted and much quicker.
Funny that Sat picture looks better. We have had to go from sat in morning to ota because the picture quality has been so bad. Most locals had ghost on sat and poor colors. The sat liiks as good on locals in sd as ota.
75238


----------



## DLR (Sep 17, 2002)

Still waiting for two units to update in the 481xx zip.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

leesweet said:


> What do you mean by 'no message at all'? A normal call that doesn't get the cue to load the new software will just get a Downloading... message, perhaps a (1%) or (2%) if there's a lot of data, and then 'Succeeded'.
> 
> That's all you get until you get the 'okay, upgrade this sucker' flag for your access card, then it will say 'Pending Restart' and you can restart the HR10 or wait for it to do itself overnight.
> 
> So, is that what you are seeing or what?


lee, i get a "succeeded" note in the phone area, where it first says "dialing" and then "housekeeping", when it finishes.

other than that, nothing. i still haven't got an actual "message" though in my messages folder.

thanks for the help, by the way.


----------



## RonFromOregon (Oct 28, 2005)

I got my 6.3 update last night, Sunday Oct 15


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

IOTP said:


> 85050 (Phoenix, AZ) received.
> 
> I now no longer get the Dolby Digital indication on my denon 3805.
> 
> As an added bonus, I get the snap, crackle and pops on the audio !!


You have to go in and turn DD back on, it defaults to PCM when it upgrades.

phox


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Got my update today on my second unit. The first updated a couple of weeks ago.

91745


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

where does the "PENDING RESTART" message show up? Is it where it normally says "SUCCEEDED"?


----------



## eddieras99 (Sep 2, 2002)

ckelly33 said:


> where does the "PENDING RESTART" message show up? Is it where it normally says "SUCCEEDED"?


YES


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

I haven't gotten the Pending Restart Message but last week I did get a full screen message that ?something was going to happen at 2am . It happend on the screen before the "Make Daily Call Now" screen-not in the messages area) Unfortunately, my "force call" thumb movements were too fast for my eyes, so I didn't get the full message. Has anyone else gotten this message? Waht does it say?

It obviously doesn't indicate an impending upgrade...at least not on my unit.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

94025, got it last nite.


----------



## drfence (Jan 19, 2004)

30126, was on my machine this morning

I was thinking a google map with all the zipcodes / count would be cool. I haven't had time to add this to my site but thought it would look cool to see the distribution.

Mark


----------



## sean_mba (Apr 26, 2005)

My second machine finally got the update last night.


----------



## bananaheim (Jul 14, 2002)

Two Machines.. . No updates. So much for being an "A" list customer. :down:

Zip (if it matters) 92886


----------



## Gweeto (Jul 28, 2006)

Finally got 6.3 after forcing a call and early Sat. morning. So far no problems (knock on wood) and we are in heaven. The speed increases are so much better. 30062


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

Just got home, 6.3a has finally arrived at 07747.


----------



## isbellHFh (Nov 6, 2003)

Got it last night apparently, after I swore off forcing calls. I come home this afternoon to turn on Dora and *poof*. 

(Metro) Atlanta, GA 

Peace.


----------



## mroot (Mar 14, 2004)

I am now SURE, I will not see the update until the 19th...and maybe not even then. Everyone seems to be getting it but me. You'd think everyone would get it before they started rolling it out to those with more than one HD10, but NOOOOOO.

I am bummed.


----------



## ravedog (Apr 23, 2003)

89117, Las vegas.... got it last night


----------



## tivosbest (Mar 22, 2005)

Got it today. Denver 80128


----------



## gbubar (Dec 16, 2000)

Got it on one, not on the other...Zip Code 95687


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Still nothing.


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Still nothing here.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

Got it on one receiver last night - 30513


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Got it this morning. 50263. Installing up to an hour right now. Hopefully they've fixed all the bugs!!!


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

mroot said:


> I am now SURE, I will not see the update until the 19th...and maybe not even then. Everyone seems to be getting it but me. You'd think everyone would get it before they started rolling it out to those with more than one HD10, but NOOOOOO.
> 
> I am bummed.


Nothing on my second one, either. I really don't think they can/will/did keep track of anything except 'this list of access cards is associated with HR10s'.

It would be nice if the 'VIP' clients, or the multi-box clients, got preferential treatment. But, after the 6.3 (no a) problems, would you want to be on the front or the end of the list, to have it called 'preferential'?


----------



## BBURNES (Jun 23, 2004)

Got 6.3a over the weekend. 

Did not have 6.3 previously.

Very happy with it.

Except for very bad audio dropouts. Ouch.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

6.3a two nights ago. 54017


----------



## whiteal (Oct 11, 2003)

Location: Atlanta. Got it on 10/14. Forced activation last night. Does anyone know if multiple programs in a folder can be made to play automatically like a CD/DVD changer for my kid?


----------



## MrZX11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Got 6.3 last night 331**


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

This morning -- 070**


----------



## gadgetgrrll (Dec 30, 2001)

I got it this morning as well. 275xx


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

I got my second one this morning. Still one to go.


----------



## aeisner007 (Aug 21, 2004)

My 6.3 update came on 10/15 with no known problems.....is there a description somewhere re: the new features of 6.3?

zip 94025


----------



## gq91355 (Apr 21, 2003)

Got it. 91355


----------



## actionj (Sep 2, 2004)

got mine 10/15 with no problems and everything working as it should. I'm in 84120


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Got my second one out of two yesterday morning.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Finally got my second one done. This is the 2x400GB drive one, and it had no problems at all. It took about 45 minutes from the manual restart through the database rebuild (the part that 'takes up to an hour'). It probably had about 40 shows, 20 hours of HD and 10 hours of SD, but I hope it's not moving the actual video files, and just redoing the pointers!

For some reason, mine ended up in 480p mode (which my older Sammie DLP can't do) while it was doing the conversion, and I had to connect a composite cable to be sure it was actually doing that and not stuck someplace. Good thing the HR10 does 480i/composite all the time!

[Edit: That should say 480i up there, which it can't do through the DVI, but the front panel of the HR10 said 480p... hm.]


----------



## Chargerdan (Dec 10, 2004)

Got mine yesterday. Seems to be working fine and the speed increase is great. 92124


----------



## Ivan1670 (Mar 3, 2004)

Got mine today, seems fine. Like the speed


----------



## Nolzman (Sep 30, 2004)

Zip 30115 (Atlanta Area). Got the Pending Restart this morning. One of two are now updated. Just hoping it didn't mess anything up.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

My second one got it today. Both seem to be working fine.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

WOO HOO! Finally got it. I'm going to ignore new version roll outs in the future. The wait was excruciating!


----------



## darthfuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

Got mine Saturday, no problems thus far. 76259


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

I got mine this morning.


----------



## mgulko (Feb 26, 2006)

I have not received it yet either and I sent them an e-mail asking about it. They said they expected it to be completely rolled out by Oct. 14.

So I sat and watched my DVR make the phone connection to make certain there was no problem there.

There was not.

So I don't know what is going on with it either.  

I dread the day DTV no longer supports TiVo. I have seen their DVR service and it ain't nowhere as good or complete. :down:


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

After about six weeks after my first of three units got the upgrade, the other two happened in pretty short order. The second must have happened last friday or Saturday. On Sunday morning I noticed that it had been upgraded, but my third one was still on the old version. I forced a call, and it went into the pending state. I checked that nothing was scheduled to record for hours, and then initiated a reboot. It came up with the new software, so I am now three out of three.

I have never seen the stuttering problem.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

i'm getting it on one of mine now, it says "this may take up to an hour".

here in...er...new york city.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

it's friggin fast, really fast. i can use the regular directv guide again, lol. :up:


----------



## sanjose_mike (Sep 14, 2003)

got it finally 95138


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

Praise Allah, the new software does exist. I just got pending restart in 76248.


----------



## GlennLRN (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it yesterday morning after forcing a call. 70820.


----------



## rlp (Aug 5, 2006)

FINALLY, got a pending restart after the 345th (or so it seems) forced call. In the process of installing new software!


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, Finally got mine. I have been forcing a call every day (sometimes 2x). 

I had 3.1x before (zip 322xx)

John


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

two units. one purchased when they first came out, the other bought just a month ago..... nothing... zipppie. zero. nada. squat...big fat donut....

what's the story?........ i feel like the nerdy chubby kid getting picked last for kickball.


----------



## SuperRatman (Apr 11, 2004)

I did receive my update this week -- everything is working great.


----------



## Shantarias (Jan 1, 2005)

Received it this morning in (357XX)


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

CessnaDriver said:


> Praise Allah, the new software does exist. I just got pending restart in 76248.


did mohammed deliver it?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

I got the upgrade last night in 20817


----------



## wbvczar (Jan 17, 2002)

Still waiting here at 43110. I have tried making a daily phone call about twice a day for the last week but nothing. Am I to assume that whoever does not have it by the 10/19 will get it no matter what on that day?


----------



## jeffloby (Nov 27, 2005)

I got it this morning. 37757


----------



## EricAtUNC (Mar 22, 2004)

I forced a call last night around 12:30am and got the Pending Restart, restarted and got 6.3a! Finally. Durham, NC 27707


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Got mine this morning. I noticed that I was on "pending restart" yesterday evening but the wife and I had several things we wanted to watch so I was just content to let it reboot and install on its own in the middle of the night while we slept.

Before leaving for work this morning I reset my "channels you receive", "favorites" and turned DD output back on.

I watched about 15 minutes of a live OTA feed with DD output (my local CBS affiliate) and about another 15 minutes of a movie recorded previously off HBOHD to check for dropouts. I didn't hear any, but I realize that I have by no means done enough listening yet to conclude that I don't have them.

Even in the short time before leaving for work it was obvious that the guide populated faster.

Covington, LA 70433


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

Avenger said:


> I got the update on one of my two HR10's on Saturday. I've been forcing one call per day on each unit since the beginning of the original 6.3 rollout. I was almost shocked to see the one unit actually say "Pending Restart." I had almost resigned myself to the notion that both units would get the update on the very last day.
> 
> So far, it rocks big time. Very fast, and I love folders!
> 
> Couldn't speak to the audio dropouts issue. The unit that updated is the kids' Tivo, and it powers a small LCD HDTV in the kitchen -- so the audio feed is analog out to that set, which gets its video by way of component cable. The other unit is connected to my home theater by way of toslink, so I an hoping that I will not have the audio dropout problem with that unit. I have a feeling I'll find out in the next four days or so.


My other HR10 got the update on Monday night. I forced a call at 10:30 p.m. (the second forced call that day), and got the pending restart. I knew the unit wasn't set to record anything overnight, so I rebooted and went to bed. The next morning, voila! 6.3a!

I forced an additional call on the unit, which was a long call, and rebooted again to get the new logo package. So far, everything is stellar! No glitches or audio dropouts, no apparent recording problems, and the unit is considerably more responsive.

I'm not discounting any difficulties that others may be experiencing. I'm just saying that I'm not seeing them so far. I guess we'll see how the unit holds up to more use over the next week or so.

BTW, this unit is the one running 2 x 400GB drives, and this update seems to have had no discernable negative impact on that setup so far.

Oh, and not that it matters, but my ZIP code is 53589.


----------



## MoInSTL (Jan 25, 2006)

Forced a call a minute ago. Finally got Pending Restart. Did the Welcome Powering Up quickly and now on the screen that says is installing new sodtware from the TiVo service and back to the Powering up screen. Hopefully it will complete okay.

In St. Louis.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

I forced 2 calls last night and nothing. Then, I forced another call this morning, and voilla...finally got 6.3a (of course 1 day before the final update day - 10/19/06  )!  I guess I may not actually be the last person to receive the update afterall.  All is well...folders, increased speed (I actually switched my guide back to the grid guide...for now anyway). All I had to do was reset my channels I receive and my favorite channels and dolby digital output. Everything else seems fine for now. :up:


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

I am now 3 for 3 as of last night. Couldn't reboot though until this morning as it was recording.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

STILL, STILL waiting today on just my ONE unit - this IS BS!!!


----------



## cybrsurfer (Oct 13, 2006)

My HR10 was showing pending reboot in the info menu, so I manually rebooted it. It just finished. Trying all the features now, all looks good so far.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Forced a call this morning and still nothing


----------



## Sanjoseguy (Jan 29, 2004)

I forced a call on Sunday and got my "Pending Restart", so that made me happy, but my main unit is still waiting. One to go... 

Can someone explain to me the process of how it *decides* whether to upgrade or not? Is it a random chance while calling?

SJ


----------



## RWRobinson (Feb 9, 2005)

Finally got the update, 22304.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Has anyone that updated to 6.3X received station logos on there box that didn't have them? 
2 of my boxed have updated, but I didn't get the station logos.


----------



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

I did last night, zip 191**


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

BOBCAT said:


> Has anyone that updated to 6.3X received station logos on there box that didn't have them?
> 2 of my boxed have updated, but I didn't get the station logos.


Yes, I did, on a box that I built with InstantCake and did not have logos. You have to force another call *after* the 6.3a update. The call will be longer than usual -- 10 to 20 minutes, as the logos are downloaded. After the call completes successfully, force a reboot. The logos will be there once the unit comes back up.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Still nothing here - just forced another call ... 95430 (SF Bay Area)


----------



## bananaheim (Jul 14, 2002)

Still 0 for 2. Bad Luck.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks Avenger, will give it a try.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Ok Avenger. That did it. I have the logos now. 
Some of the logos on my one box that is running on 3.5 are nicer. The fox logo is gold and TCM is red. On 6.3 they are white.


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

Forced a call and still no update in zip 14559. Has there been a change in plan or are they still planning on everyone getting updated by 10/19 (today)?


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

Forced a call this morning and nothing again. I was really expecting it. I guess they changed the 10/19 date. ...Unless maybe now, a CSR could authorize or "push it" to your receiver/access card?


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

still nothing here, 75070...I do find it interesting...over the last two or three days I have forced several calls....usually the date and time of the next scheduled call gets pushed out....for the last couple days, it has remained the same...9:21 this morning...maybe that will be the magic time for me?!


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Still nothing here as of last night at 9pm. Maybe it'll be today.

I bet I end up downloading it over the modem.


----------



## wbvczar (Jan 17, 2002)

I made my latest call this morning, 10/19, at 6:15am and still nothing. Come on already with the update!!!


----------



## hoje (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a question, my phone line is setup for a no caller ID setting, goes D* know that my unit belongs to me and will it still catch info from D*? I do get account info and time settings among various other items being downloaded at a time...just get me the update or a way to push the update on an unhacked unit...

looking in Iowa


----------



## redfiver (Apr 17, 2006)

I suddenly can't call home now. I've been making daily calls for weeks now, every one of them successful calls, but no upgrade. now, today, the day it's supposed to happen, I can't call home. It's always either a handshake problem, or the service failed to answer. Same phone line, same everything, nothing has changed except for today is the 19th.

Anyone else have this issue? I want my upgrade!  I already have audio drop out problems on the current software, so I'm hoping 6.3 helps that out (as it appears to have for some people out here)


----------



## mst3k (Jun 11, 2003)

I got my upgrade a couple of nites ago. No dropouts, Im running in Dolby Digital mode, not the Dolby Digital via PCM. Everything seem just fine and dandy. And yes it is 6.3a. I don't know why so many people report probs. I haven't had any at all.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

hoje said:


> I have a question, my phone line is setup for a no caller ID setting, goes D* know that my unit belongs to me and will it still catch info from D*? I do get account info and time settings among various other items being downloaded at a time...just get me the update or a way to push the update on an unhacked unit...
> 
> looking in Iowa


for the record caller id blocking doesnt work with businesses that have the right software. ie. directv

but i dont think i've read of anyone really being bothered by directv..maybe a handful of peeps here on the board.

and to actually answer your question, they dont use phone numbers for activating the update, they use your receiver ID.


----------



## mroe (Oct 15, 2004)

85254 Just got it last night after I forced a call. Afterwards, it said pending restart. This morning, said 6.3. Seems faster menus, so far all is well.


----------



## DLR (Sep 17, 2002)

Both of mine received the update earlier this week. Area code 481xx


----------



## LionsAholic (Jul 14, 2006)

Got 6.3a this morning along with the 10 second audio dropouts on Fox OTA w/ DD & the searching for ANT signal pop up when switching channels. Never had issues with dropouts before. I haven't had time to test previous recordings or other OTA channels. Let's hope D* and tivo fix this quick.


----------



## McleodMt (Oct 17, 2006)

Forced call this morning about 7:30.... Pending Restart result. Forced reset and 6.3a came up. Haven't had time to play around with it though.

38xxx 

Memphis, TN


----------



## Rally1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Pending restart this morning.


----------



## eileen22 (Oct 20, 2006)

It sounds like a lot of people got the upgrade last night/this morning. I still don't have it, area code 193xx. Should I be worried? I did get the message that it was coming, that was about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## jjmpeters (Dec 22, 2001)

I've been forcing phone calls most everyday with no luck. Last night I checked and the last phone call failed due to handshacking failure. I tried again, and was connected, saw downloaded and the finally PENDING RESTART! Did a manual restart and it installed with no problems.

Zip 46069


----------



## german72 (May 16, 2005)

Pending restart yesterday.
Restarted unit and it down loaded.

All is well here in Burlington, Ky.

Mike


----------



## jtseltmann (May 23, 2005)

Forced my call yesterday and got the upgrade downloaded and installed. All is well since...love the folders and menus seem much much quicker....happy in NJ!


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

This morning forced and looks like I got it. Hope it does good this time around. keeping my fingers crossed/


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

Finally came in for me Thursday night/Friday morning. Decided to check it on a whim and "PENDING RESTART" jumped off the screen at nearly knocked me over! 

Manual restart, took about 25 minutes and another reboot and I was back in business. Populating the guide, doing all the "normal" stuff. Haven't done much with it to check speed, etc. but gotta love those Folders!

Oh..32259 - Jacksonville, FL


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Got mine this week the first day after over a year of never calling in...The speed of the Tivo now makes me so happy. I dont want to give it up when directv moves to mpeg4  

22042


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

I finally got mine this morning after making my daily call. Am I the last person on earth to get it?  

So far, so good. No audio dropouts *yet*. I'll have to check Fox OTA this evening when there is something on in HD.

I wonder about these reports of audio dropouts though. I have seen some rare glitches during the past several weeks when the update started rolling out. I have had an occasional, brief loss of audio and a picture freeze followed by a very brief pixellisation (sp?). Different channels, both SD and HD. This was of course, with 3.5f

Is it possible that with this update being pushed to all these receivers, that there is a bandwidth issue?

Zip 532xx


----------



## wallyj (Jun 2, 2004)

Forced a call on both units and got the update. Went smoothly, and so far all works well. Zip is 761


----------



## jcthomas (Jun 8, 2001)

Received the update on one more this am; still have one HR10-250 on the old software.

The upgraded HR10-250s seem to be working just fine with no dropouts with Onkyo audio receivers. Much faster menus.


----------



## Sanjoseguy (Jan 29, 2004)

Dialed into the service this morning and received "Pending Restart" on my second machine, so they are both updated now!

Can't say I was thrilled by being one of the last ones...especially when you consider that some people got the initial upgrade and then got the patched version while others took weeks longer to receive it. 

At least my waiting is over!

SJ


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Forced a phone call yesterday (Friday) evening & LO & BEHOLD, got PENDING RESTART message! (Glad I did this, as the next "scheduled" call was NOT until Sunday AM!  ) Restarted the DVR & it took about 1/2 hour to do the complete upgrade.

Haven't had a chance to play with it much, but now with the faster speed, I'll start using it more now.


----------



## wrz0170 (Nov 28, 2005)

Just got mine over the weekend. Found out by accident. My wife was looking on the List and I notice that there was a folder under one of my favorite programs. I was like back up, where did that folder come from? I knew then, I got the update. Sure enough, 6.3 when I checked  MUCH faster.

180xx


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

Anybody force a call today and not get the update? unfortunately that is my current situation...


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

I still do not have the upgrade. I've called advanced tech support numerous times and the best they can do is send a refurbished HR10-250 at no charge.


----------



## Jeff's Tivo (Aug 29, 2005)

Finally, Got my upgrade this morning.....939**


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

HSW said:


> I still do not have the upgrade. I've called advanced tech support numerous times and the best they can do is send a refurbished HR10-250 at no charge.


Keep us posted.


----------



## CrashX (Jul 11, 2002)

alaskahill said:


> Anybody force a call today and not get the update? unfortunately that is my current situation...


Me too.


----------



## HDTIVOHD (Sep 15, 2006)

HSW said:


> I still do not have the upgrade. I've called advanced tech support numerous times and the best they can do is send a refurbished HR10-250 at no charge.


I was on the phone with directv Thursday, Friday, and Sat about not receiving the update. They instructed to insert the '*70,' code to disable call waiting. This didn't make sense because all of my previous calls ended with the "succeeded" result. They said that after doing this the update should arrive within 24 hours. The update arrived late sat night. I think that it's a coincidence but those who have not received their updates might want to give this a try.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Another person here reported that he was successful after first performing a "Test Call", then forcing the "Daily Call". 

You might also try using a different dial-in number if you have more than one local number choice.


----------



## htfanintn (Aug 28, 2003)

I just forced a call and got the "pending restart". The software just installed after I forced a reboot. (Note: I haven't had my phone line hooked up for a couple of weeks until today).

 I didn't realize the upgrade will take up to an hour! No HD football for a while.  Update, it actually only took about 20 minutes.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Got it this AM here in Austin. It seems the rollout continues to dribble............


----------



## eileen22 (Oct 20, 2006)

I still don't have the update. This might be a stupid question, but do I have the ability to force a call if I don't have a hacked machine? If so, what menu do I go to in order to do this?


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

Still nuttin


----------



## jeffstra (Oct 16, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> I still don't have the update. This might be a stupid question, but do I have the ability to force a call if I don't have a hacked machine? If so, what menu do I go to in order to do this?


Go to "messages and settings" then "settings" and then "phone". The bottom of this screen has "Make Daily Call Now". You can watch the activity in the middle of the screen. Be sure no one is using the same phone line.


----------



## memory1 (Jan 11, 2004)

My Hr10-250 upgrade this morning, Oct 23 after a forced call


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

I finally got update last night(10/22-23). I am in Ky. 40701


----------



## RickD_99 (Dec 9, 2003)

Finally got mine on 10-22-06 also...zip 28539


----------



## Jeffer (Feb 17, 2003)

Finally got mine 10/21 - 10/22. ZIP 60074


----------



## Cargret17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Last Night 10.22.06 

Zip: 89131 (Vegas Baby!)


----------



## eileen22 (Oct 20, 2006)

Got it last night. 19xxx


----------



## CorrysD (Dec 9, 2002)

I received mine last night.

19444 (Southeast PA)


----------



## mroot (Mar 14, 2004)

Still nothing. I *WILL * be the last.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

Nada


----------



## mlisowski (Oct 2, 2001)

mroot said:


> Still nothing. I *WILL * be the last.


And you should be happy to wait. I got it and now will be reimaging my TiVo to clear out the bad load. Lots of stuttering, audio dropouts, and slow menus. I had no problems before this.


----------



## Zooropa (Nov 1, 2005)

No update for me so I called DTV. Tech Support knew exactly what I was talking about and they confirmed roll-out was to be completed by October 5th and then was extended to October 19th.

They stated something was not right and I should have already received the update. They put me on hold for several minutes and when they returned I was asked for the date and time of my last update, next scheduled update and dial in number so they could "forward the info to Tivo". I suspect this will get my system added to some sort of list.

One thought that crossed my mind was that I used to have a standard DTV box without DVR. I think the original card was moved to the HD Tivo and maybe my system is missing from the database.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

I got 6.3a on Sunday - 98112.


----------



## Gator5000e (Apr 23, 2006)

Nothing for me as of the end of Monday Night Football. 32751


----------



## Starrbuck (Sep 29, 2003)

My second HR10 received it sometime over the last few days. 76xxx


----------



## Joseph e (Sep 26, 2006)

I have mine I think Friday or Saturday zip code 48423


----------



## Directvlover (Apr 12, 2004)

Got it Sunday finally...loving the faster guide and folders.


----------



## Tom J (Jan 25, 2004)

0 for 2. Story of my life.

Tom J


----------



## ortofl (May 22, 2006)

Finally got 6.3a activated on my older 10-250 (owned) in early am on Monday, 10/23. Got 6.3a update on newer 10-250 (rented) about a week and a half ago. Where is there a guide to what features are changed or added?


----------



## ortofl (May 22, 2006)

Sorry, forgot to post my zip code. Now at 97527 (Oregon) but will be using DVRs on the road in my RV with tripod antenna.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ortofl said:


> Finally got 6.3a activated on my older 10-250 (owned) in early am on Monday, 10/23. Got 6.3a update on newer 10-250 (rented) about a week and a half ago. Where is there a guide to what features are changed or added?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63633


----------



## ericlovestivo (Sep 25, 2001)

My 2nd unit is now 6.3a. This info should help you folks that are doing multiple calls per day... 

I made calls every 1-1/2 hours today. The successful one was at 5:15pm ET. The one prior to that was at 4pm with no luck. (and 2:30pm before that one.) The download took about 5x longer than the normal ones. 

Hope this info brings you shelter in the storm.


----------



## mroot (Mar 14, 2004)

I *FINALLY* got the update. It's loading now and should be good to go in about 10 minutes.

Be interesting if the FOX OTA glitches occur. I'm sure they are working on another update.

M


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

ericlovestivo said:


> My 2nd unit is now 6.3a. This info should help you folks that are doing multiple calls per day...
> 
> I made calls every 1-1/2 hours today. The successful one was at 5:15pm ET. The one prior to that was at 4pm with no luck. (and 2:30pm before that one.) The download took about 5x longer than the normal ones.
> 
> Hope this info brings you shelter in the storm.


Finally, also had same experience. After 3 calls earlier today the one I just made had the Downloading and Loading Data phases take about 10 mins, then Pending Restart, 6.3a installing now.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

Getting it now... in the "this may take an hour" step.


----------



## gene1138 (Jan 21, 2004)

Sweet Jesus. Just got the update. Looks like a few of us stragglers have finally gotten the update. Wonder if D* flipped a switch to just let anyone get it.


----------



## jamieh1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Same here made 1 around 6:15a today, again around 1:30p. then around 4:15p, and again around 5:30p forgot I to check the status, then at 6:15p I said well let me try again being that they may update the list every 6 hrs or so, went to hit make daily call and got the tivo noise, and looked it said updating, so I backed out and saw pending restart.
Now loading after reboot. the downloading tivo software screen only stayed on for about 2 minutes not long at all.
Now a navy blue screen with a Directv logo is on and says...
Preparing the service update... This may take up to a hour.

Cant wait, I was just getting ready to move the HR10-250 out to the bed room and move the HR20 into the living room.

This may tide me over till the OTA is enabled on the HR20.

Ive asked and seen others ask about updated logos and have not seen a response, once I get the new version up Ill post this. 
I still have my logos from 3.1.5 but hope newer ones are loaded.
Be back in a few.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

I also finally got the "pending restart" after forcing a couple thousand calls. Its loading now. Hope all goes well. I must be one of the last to get it.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Maybe they finally opened the flood gates.

Anyone NOT get it after forcing a recent call?


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

After finally getting the update, does anybody know if I do a "clear & delete everything", if I will still have the 6.3a upgrade?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I too just forced a call and finally got it. They must have finally added the last authorizations.


----------



## sfmartin (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree. Just got it after a few tries earlier today. 2/2


----------



## Tom J (Jan 25, 2004)

0 for 2 at 3PM, 2 for 2 at 9PM.

WooHoo :up: :up:


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

Got it tonight at about 7:30 PM. ZIP is 85308 (Glendale, AZ - Phoenix metro area).

For the record, I tried the "Test Call" followed by "Make Daily Call" and that actually worked for me! It may have been a coincidence, but it did seem to work (for what it's worth).

One interesting thing was that the "downloading" phase took so long that it actually went off the "Phone" screen and back to Live TV. Didn't stop the download (thank goodness), but after the call hung up, it took about 2 minutes of "installing" before I FINALLY saw the "pending restart" message.

The new install took about 25 minutes for me.

First impression (I'm watching game 3 of the World Series time-shifted off a recording) is that the HD from the OTA tuner doesn't look quite as "crisp" as it did with 3.1f.

Oh, well. I'm happy to finally have 6.3 with the speed increases. I don't use DD or HDMI, so hopefully I'll skirt some of the problems.


----------



## hoje (Oct 8, 2006)

I also got 6.3a...woo hoo, seems that D* finally released it all at once. So far so good as far as drop outs are concerned...here hoping


----------



## Zooropa (Nov 1, 2005)

Called DTV on Moday night. Got the update Tuesday.


----------



## Tennesotans (Sep 13, 2005)

We got it Tuesday night... very happy about the speed and folders.
Various screens have changed, love the conflict resolution telling
me BOTH shows that are in conflict, adjusting season passes takes
less than a minute (versus 10 minutes before).

The only downside for me is my remote "tivo" button isn't recognized.
Looks like I'll be reprogramming that bad-boy this weekend :-/

No crashes or audio dropouts (yet) :: fingers soooo-crossed ::


----------

